# Omeprazole - can it cause severe abdominal pain?



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there

I am 9.5 weeks pregnant and was taking Lansoprazole but the gp moved me onto Omeprazole. I started taking it yesterday but an hour later I was doubled up with severe abdominal pain which felt like trapped wind going through my abdomen and bowel. I was also severly bloated and later it made it difficult to urinate because of the pain. I never had a problem on Lansoprazole and I was wondering is Omeprazole that different that it could have caused this reaction? 

I am feeling much better today and the bloating has subsided. I don't think I should take another one today if I have reacted to it... is there anything else I can safely take?

Many thanks
Bobby


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Why do you take it?

Omeprazole has abdominal pain listed in side-effects, but I have never seen anyone have a severe reaction like you describe. You need to go back to your doctor.

It is best if your local hospital medicines information service do a proper search on drugs in pregnancy and look at the current evidence for lansoprazole if that suited you and you must stay on something.

Other alternatives are antacids and ranitidine, but they might not be strong enough depending on what your condition is.


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks HH, I started taking it because steroids make my stomach inflammed. I also have an intolerance to cheese and the lansoprozol stops the reaction and I wanted to have cheese whilst pregnant as I don't eat red meat. I will try Zantac (is that ranitidine?). I finish the steroids in 3 weeks anyway and if necessary I will also stop eating cheese.

I'm hoping it was the Omeprazole and not something more sinister. I haven't had the pain since I stopped taking them but I'll wait and see.

Thanks for your help
Bobby


----------

